# Antonio Conte si è dimesso.



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

Lo scrivono praticamente tutti, Antonio Conte non è più l'allenatore della Juventus. La gazza scrive che il motivo principale è il mercato. Si parla di Allegri e Mancini come sostituti.


----------



## Milo (15 Luglio 2014)

Uomo con gli attributi, una squadra che domina in italia, ha bisogno di top player per sfondare in europa, non ha bisogno di morata!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

Up


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Stagione che va a prostitute. Bene così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2014)

Sono senza parole veramente, speriamo che sia confermato e che non ci ripensi, non credo sia un fatto di rinnovo in se, per me gli hanno detto che Vidal va via per me o qualcosa di grosso comunque è successo per me.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (15 Luglio 2014)

Gli han venduto Vidal


----------



## Pivellino (15 Luglio 2014)

Godo, la Pearl Arbour bianconera.
Grande grande notizia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio la Juventus gli aveva offerto un triennale ma Conte ha rifiutato, per evitare di fare la stagione con il contratto in scadenza ha preferito dimettersi.*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Gli han venduto Vidal



Lo penso anche io. O lui o Pogba.
E' davvero incredibile, meglio così. 
Meglio così ci sarà lotta per lo scudetto


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Ahahahahahahahahhahaah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

Andrà ad allenare la nazionale sicuro come la morte.


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2014)

Dai che Allegri è liberooo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio la Juventus gli aveva offerto un triennale ma Conte ha rifiutato, per evitare di fare la stagione con il contratto in scadenza ha preferito dimettersi.*



Per me c'è qualcosa sotto dai, certo che pure lui lasciare la società cosi se fosse vero solo per rinnovo mah.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Luglio 2014)

Fulmine a ciel sereno. Se si è dimesso vuol dire che non è stato accontentato oppure gli hanno venduto qualcuno di grosso.


----------



## sion (15 Luglio 2014)

ma scusate gli offrono un triennale e si dimette? non ha senso! di sicuro ce qualcosa di grosso che ancora non e' venuto fuori


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Luglio 2014)

Che uomo misero!!!


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Lo scudetto lo vincerà la Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio la Juventus gli aveva offerto un triennale ma Conte ha rifiutato, per evitare di fare la stagione con il contratto in scadenza ha preferito dimettersi.*



Non ci credo onestamente. Avranno detto che Vidal/Pogba doveva essere ceduto. 
Ha preso e se ne andato

Complimenti.. non è da tutti con la consapevolezza di stare fermo un anno. A sto punto credo che prenderà la nazionale

Con Allegri e mancini ci sarà da ridere


----------



## Love (15 Luglio 2014)

e invece mi sa che con un nuovo allenatore la juve continuerà a vincere...


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Allegri in pole


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Se prendono Allegri riusciranno nell'impresa di distruggere una squadra in un nanosecondo.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2014)

Via, non ci credo...sarà la solita sceneggiata..
Certo che sarebbe un fulmine a ciel sereno...Cambierebbe tutto in ottica campionato (Allegri e Mancini sarebbero capaci di non vincere anche con quella squadra) e in ottica nazionale, perche, se fa sul serio, dubito non abbia già qualche garanzia per la panchina della nazionale


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

Se avessimo un minimo di voglio di investire... questo scudetto potevamo vincerlo anche noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2014)

Vi prego,VI PREGO








 


Scherzi a parte,se come pare si è dimesso per il mercato,tanto di cappello.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2014)

si è dimesso perché han ceduto Quagliarella al toro 

se Allegri va alla Juventus potrei prendermi seriamente una pausa dalla Serie A per quest'anno...


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Luglio 2014)

Oggi, se la notizia risulta veritiera, è il giorno che decreta la vittoria della Roma in serie A, secondo me.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2014)

Godo tantissimo


----------



## chicagousait (15 Luglio 2014)

Questa nn me l'aspettavo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset non ha accettato il mancato arrivo di Sanchez e la vicina cessione di Vidal.*


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Io sono sicuro che se Allegri andrà ad allenare la Juventus Inzaghi farà di tutto per batterlo (e non solo negli scontri diretti). Credo che lavorerà 25 ore al giorno.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vi prego,VI PREGO



immaginatevi la faccia di Pirlo alla notizia di Allegri alla Juve


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2014)

Si riapre la lotta scudetto!


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri in pole



Se succede potrei seriamente smettere di vedere il calcio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che se Allegri andrà ad allenare la Juventus Inzaghi farà di tutto per batterlo (e non solo negli scontri diretti). Credo che lavorerà 25 ore al giorno.



E io credo proprio che perderebbe 



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset non ha accettato il mancato arrivo di Sanchez e la vicina cessione di Vidal.*



Vidal va allo United secondo me.


----------



## Love (15 Luglio 2014)

ma a che ora è successo tutto questo???? due ore fa??? strano gli altri siti lo riportano solo adesso...


----------



## Gianni23 (15 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Godo, la Pearl Arbour bianconera.
> Grande grande notizia.



Si, aspetta e spera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> immaginatevi la faccia di Pirlo alla notizia di Allegri alla Juve


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Luglio 2014)

Io la Roma non la vedo così favorita in partenza. Ricordiamoci che hanno la champions pure loro quest'anno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

*Ufficiale con uno scarno comunicato la Juventus ringrazia. Intanto le prime dichiarazioni dell'ex tecnico bianconero: "Decisione maturata nel tempo. Non penso alla nazionale".*


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> immaginatevi la faccia di Pirlo alla notizia di Allegri alla Juve


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io la Roma non la vedo così favorita in partenza. Ricordiamoci che hanno la champions pure loro quest'anno.



Mannaggia Berlusconi e Galliani... se spendessimo. Lo vinciamo noi e rischiamo di tornare ad alti livelli.

Ma perchè abbiamo i due


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono senza parole veramente, *speriamo che sia confermato e che non ci ripensi*, non credo sia un fatto di rinnovo in se, per me gli hanno detto che Vidal va via per me o qualcosa di grosso comunque è successo per me.


maggie per chi tifi??? 



Admin ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che se Allegri andrà ad allenare la Juventus Inzaghi farà di tutto per batterlo (e non solo negli scontri diretti). Credo che lavorerà 25 ore al giorno.


ma onestamente spero che nella testa di inzaghi ci siano motivazioni più forti che battere acciughina


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Anche io, come detto, credo nella Roma. Ma non in Garcia che mi sembra tutto tranne che un vincente.

Inzaghi, da calciatore, era uno mooolto fortunato. Chissà...


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2014)

Ah comunque

'' Conte ha telefonato a Iturbe '' ( cit.)


Ahahahahahahahah



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale con uno scarno comunicato la Juventus ringrazia. Intanto le prime dichiarazioni dell'ex tecnico bianconero: "Decisione maturata nel tempo. Non penso alla nazionale".*



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

"Se al ristorante si spendono 100 euro, non puoi averne solo 10..." cit.


----------



## Milo (15 Luglio 2014)

ma quindi iturbe e morata si sono bloccati????


Galliani VAI A PRENDERE ITURBEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



I commenti.Leggete i commenti 



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale con uno scarno comunicato la Juventus ringrazia. Intanto le prime dichiarazioni dell'ex tecnico bianconero: "Decisione maturata nel tempo. Non penso alla nazionale".*



.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Comunque la Juventus, come società, dovrebbe vergognarsi. Queste cose (dimissioni dell'allenatore il 15 Luglio, dopo aver iniziato il ritiro) non accadono nemmeno in terza categoria.


----------



## Heaven (15 Luglio 2014)

Incredibile, secondo me aveva chiesto giocatori come Sanchez/Di Maria per restare e gli hanno portato Morata e forse Iturbe, con Vidal via


----------



## Snake (15 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



ma quanto è scuro? pare carlo conti


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2014)

Sicuro gli hanno venduto qualcuno di grosso


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

E lo scudetto se lo contenderanno Napoli e Roma e se la prima facesse dei buoni investimenti in difesa, già sarebbe campione. Non penso proprio che senza Conte la Juve vinca un altro scudetto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la Juventus, come società, dovrebbe vergognarsi. Queste cose (dimissioni dell'allenatore il 15 Luglio, dopo aver iniziato il ritiro) non accadono nemmeno in terza categoria.



Hai visto nei commenti ? L'account della Juve ne ha ''uppato'' uno di un utente che recita :


_*Se è per colpa del mercato non in linea con le sue richieste, forse esagera un po'...
*_

Almeno si capisce questo leggendo, magari sono ignorante io di Youtube


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I commenti.Leggete i commenti


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I commenti.Leggete i commenti
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ma di che colore è Conte in quel video ? Pare T-dog di the walking dead


----------



## Albijol (15 Luglio 2014)

Allegri alla Juve ti prego Marmotta dai dai dai


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la Juventus, come società, dovrebbe vergognarsi. Queste cose (dimissioni dell'allenatore il 15 Luglio, dopo aver iniziato il ritiro) non accadono nemmeno in terza categoria.



Verissimo, ma anche Conte non ci fa una bella figura, anzi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Io cmq volevo che perdeva lo Scudetto quest'anno con la Juve. Mo che vuole? Vuole la Nazionale? Non rompesse le scatole perchè ai MOndiali deve andarci Ancelotti.


----------



## Marilson (15 Luglio 2014)

clamoroso. Dico solo questo. Comunque sono felice, perchè Conte è il prossimo allenatore della Nazionale. Il meglio che potevamo avere per la pachina della Nazionale, senza ombra di dubbi


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Ormai è chiaro uno tra Allegri e Mancini alla Juve e Conte diretto verso la nazionale. Sicuro al 99%.


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2014)

Se prendono Allegri,Muntari alla Juve per 20 milioni!


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se prendono Allegri,Muntari alla Juve per 20 milioni!


Si riprendessero Matri


----------



## Marilson (15 Luglio 2014)

Allegri alla Juve e ricomprano Matri


----------



## Heaven (15 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se prendono Allegri,Muntari alla Juve per 20 milioni!



Magari ricompra Matri e ci dà Tevez lol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Io cmq Allegri alla Juve non lo vorrei...per me non è il salame che pensate voi.
Dai che gli hanno venduto Vidal o Pogba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ormai è chiaro uno tra Allegri e Mancini alla Juve e Conte diretto verso la nazionale. Sicuro al 99%.



Dipende tutto dal Presidente FIGC. IN Nazionale c'è bisogno di costruire.


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Luglio 2014)

Gli hanno venduto Padoin


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto dal Presidente FIGC. IN Nazionale c'è bisogno di costruire.


Conte è uno che ci vorrebbe in nazionale. Metterebbe delle regole e magari convocherebbe gente meritevole. E poi parliamoci chiaro se Prandelli ha allenato lì, può starci benissimo anche Conte che viene da 3 scudetti di fila.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Luglio 2014)

boh, sicuri che non ci sia margine perché ci ripensi ? 

magari è la solita sceneggiata napoletana, poi gli comprano chi vuole e ritorna ?


----------



## sion (15 Luglio 2014)

non ha accettato gli addii di quagliarella e peluso,sicuro


----------



## aleslash (15 Luglio 2014)

DaiDaiDai acciuga


----------



## sion (15 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> boh, sicuri che non ci sia margine perché ci ripensi ?
> 
> magari è la solita sceneggiata napoletana, poi gli comprano chi vuole e ritorna ?


e' ufficiale,con comunicato della societa',video di saluti e ringraziamenti vari da tutte le parti in causa.piu' di cosi


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> boh, sicuri che non ci sia margine perché ci ripensi ?
> 
> magari è la solita sceneggiata napoletana, poi gli comprano chi vuole e ritorna ?



Non credo, altrimenti non sarebbe uscita la lettera di Agnelli che lo ringrazia per quanto fatto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> e' ufficiale,con comunicato della societa',video di saluti e ringraziamenti vari da tutte le parti in causa.piu' di cosi


Infatti, è ufficiale ed inoltre il fatto che siano alla ricerca di un allenatore a questo punto del mercato è una bruttissima notizia per loro. Di sicuro non è stato un bel gesto di Conte, però avrà avuto le sue ragioni per prendere questa scelta così pesante.


----------



## Sindaco (15 Luglio 2014)

Gran siluro!

Già l'anno scorso aveva messo in guardia la società, non gli hanno dato retta e lui non ha voglia di prendere in giro i tifosi. Apprezzabile il parrucchino.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Gran siluro!
> 
> Già l'anno scorso aveva messo in guardia la società, non gli hanno dato retta e lui non ha voglia di prendere in giro i tifosi. Apprezzabile il parrucchino.



Se non è una presa in giro andare via a metà luglio mettendo la società nelle condizioni di andare a cercare il sostituto in fretta e furia a ritiro iniziato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2014)

Allegri alla Juve sarebbe la prima notizia positiva del calcioemrcato


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se non è una presa in giro andare via a metà luglio mettendo la società nelle condizioni di andare a cercare il sostituto in fretta e furia a ritiro iniziato...



evidentemente anche qualcun'altro non si è comportato come doveva


non fatemi difendere Conte dai


----------



## The P (15 Luglio 2014)

Nella mala sorte sono anche fortunati: adesso prendono Spalletti che continua il ciclo.


Non illudetevi su Allegri, non sarà mai un candidato, non scherziamo. L'hanno capito tutti che è un'allenatore da provinciale.


----------



## Principe (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che se Allegri andrà ad allenare la Juventus Inzaghi farà di tutto per batterlo (e non solo negli scontri diretti). Credo che lavorerà 25 ore al giorno.



Basterebbero un paio di giocatori discreti che credo con la furia che ha ci sarebbero chances .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> evidentemente anche qualcun'altro non si è comportato come doveva
> 
> 
> non fatemi difendere Conte dai



Ma senza dubbio ci saranno dietro cose non venute fuori, dico solo che non si può certo osannarlo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allegri alla Juve sarebbe la prima notizia positiva del calcioemrcato


Che goduria sarebbe se fosse sconfitto dalla sua ex-squadra!?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se non è una presa in giro andare via a metà luglio mettendo la società nelle condizioni di andare a cercare il sostituto in fretta e furia a ritiro iniziato...



Per me i gobbi avevano promesso a Conte qualcosa nell'incontro dopo la vittoria dello scudetto. Altrimenti non si spiega questo ritardo.Avranno dato false speranze lui è rimasto poi ieri avranno detto che Vidal/Pogba devono essere ceduti ecc..


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Nella mala sorte sono anche fortunati: adesso prendono Spalletti che continua il ciclo.
> 
> 
> Non illudetevi su Allegri, non sarà mai un candidato, non scherziamo. L'hanno capito tutti che è un'allenatore da provinciale.



.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Magari anche Spalletti. Un altro super perdente!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

Allegri > Spalletti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Mamma mia, conte davvero a terra in questo video. Chissà che è successo.

Spero possa andare in nazionale, sicuramente dei papabili sarebbe il migliore.

Peccato che Brandelli sia andato in Turchia, se no a quest'ora mi segavo a vederlo alla Juve.


----------



## bargnani83 (15 Luglio 2014)

il milan dovrebbe approfittarne di questa storia.


----------



## Ale (15 Luglio 2014)

Godimento allo stato puro


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Allegri > Spalletti



Non bestemmiamo dai.


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

Sto ridendo senza pause da non so quanto. 

Una bella botta ai vari giornalisti-tifosi e quella frangia di tifosi accaniti che inveiscono contro giornalisti e trasmissioni che fanno seriamente il loro lavoro nel comunicare che se la Juve vuol fare così tante operazioni di mercato importanti deve per forza cedere.
La situazione finanziaria della Juve non è tanto dissimile da quella degli altri club in Italia.
Nessuna società di calcio italiana può spendere sul mercato 50 milioni solo di cartellini senza sfoltire la rosa (a meno che non ci sia un intervento diretto della proprietà, cosa che alla Juve non accade quasi mai).


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2014)

Pare che la Juve stia chiedendo informazioni all'udinese su Guidolin


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non bestemmiamo dai.



Questioni di opinioni, per me Spalletti è uno che per vincere qualcosa è dovuto andare in Russia a spendere e spandere ed è riuscito pure a perdere.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pare che la Juve stia chiedendo informazioni all'udinese su Guidolin



Gigi Cagni no?!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Luglio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> e' ufficiale,con comunicato della societa',video di saluti e ringraziamenti vari da tutte le parti in causa.piu' di cosi



grazie, mi sono connessa adesso dopo aver sentito la notizia al tg1, non avevo visto che c'era già il comunicato con tanto di video.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Questioni di opinioni, per me Spalletti è uno che per vincere qualcosa è dovuto andare in Russia a spendere e spandere ed è riuscito pure a perdere.



Vero, ma Allegri è riuscito nell'impresa di non vincere con Ibra in squadra.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Luglio 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pare che la Juve stia chiedendo informazioni all'udinese su Guidolin



Guidolin non ha retto la pressione di un preliminare di Champions, ricordo conferenze dove quasi piangeva... Se va alla Juve muore di infarto tra la seconda e la terza giornata.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2014)

Con il dna che hanno, hanno bisogno di un generale di ferro. Alla juve hanno fatto bene i Capello, i Lippi, i Conte e i Trapattoni. Gente che ha puntato più sul gioco e su toni più morbidi ha fallito, e probabilmente fallirebbe ancora. 
Tra i nomi che si sono fatti finora, non ce n'è uno che non rappresenterebbe un grosso indebolimento rispetto a Conte. Probabilmente il più vicino al dna gobbo è Mihajilovic, che però finora ha avuto alti e bassi in squadre di livello ben inferiore.
Guidolin e Allegri sarebbero il sogno.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Io richiamerei Lippi e vi giuro che non sto affatto scherzando.


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahhahaah


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2014)

Conte già mi sembrava una persona piccola dopo questo ancora di più, se davvero la causa di tutto questo è il rinnovo ancora peggio, dimostra di non voler davvero "bene" alla Juventus ma di fare i propri interessi, contratto triennale è tanta roba poi lasciare cosi il giorno dopo l'inizio della stagione mah pessimo proprio.


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

Ci sono liberi Seedorf (no dai impossibile), Allegri (possibilissimo), Mancini (ultraimpossibile) e?


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io richiamerei Lippi e vi giuro che non sto affatto scherzando.



Con l'ingaggio che ha mi sa che è impossibile.


----------



## S T B (15 Luglio 2014)

il top sarebbe che prendessero Allegri


----------



## Schism75 (15 Luglio 2014)

Non poteva venire da noi... Comunque spero scatti l'ora di Allegri alla Juvenrus


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Luglio 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> il top sarebbe che prendessero Allegri


Si parla anche di Guidolin, che sarebbe tragicomico.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con l'ingaggio che ha mi sa che è impossibile.



Allena in Cina dai, se gli facessero un'offerta accetterebbe di corsa. Ma tanto è inutile parlarne perché la società non prenderà mai in considerazione quest'ipotesi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset non ha accettato il mancato arrivo di Sanchez e la vicina cessione di Vidal.*



Sanchez era impossibile per me che tornasse in Serie A, con tutti questi investimenti (morata,Iturbe su tutti) mi sembrava scontato che andasse via un pezzo grosso.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si parla anche di Guidolin, che sarebbe tragicomico.



Guidolin non ha retto la pressione a Udine, alla Juventus rischierebbe di restarci secco. E lui lo sa benissimo, quindi credo sia una bufala.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> immaginatevi la faccia di Pirlo alla notizia di Allegri alla Juve


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma quindi iturbe e morata si sono bloccati????
> 
> 
> Galliani VAI A PRENDERE ITURBEEEE!!!!!


l'unico modo per prendere iturbe è sequestrarlo


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Prendere Allegri sarebbe un suicidio per varie ragioni. Mi auguro che la dirigenza lo sappia e non commetta un errore che ci costerebbe moltissimo.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset il favorito è Mancini *


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allena in Cina dai, se gli facessero un'offerta accetterebbe di corsa. Ma tanto è inutile parlarne perché la società non prenderà mai in considerazione quest'ipotesi.



Mi sembra che lui sia andato in Cina sia per l'ingaggio che gli offrivano sia perchè era stanco delle pressioni del calcio a grandi livelli.
Sarebbe davvero clamoroso un suo ritorno.

Altri allenatori liberi:

Scolari
Zaccheroni
Spalletti 

Oppure potrebbero pensare a qualche allenatore emergente, come Devis Mangia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2014)

c'è da dire che se ora conte andasse in nazionale sarebbe oro colato


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

Secondo Goal.com è saltato l'affare Iturbe.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il favorito è Mancini *



Per quanto sia mediocre, 3000 volte meglio lui di Allegria.
Ma è come scegliere tra il morire soffocati o il morire sotto un tir, intendiamoci.


----------



## Marchisio89 (15 Luglio 2014)

Anch'io preferisco 1000 volte Mancini ad Allegri. Detto questo, io vorrei un ritorno di Didier.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Luglio 2014)

Strana questa notizia...Secondo me c'è sotto qualcosa di pesante!Sicuramente gli hanno chiesto di fare miracoli in Champions con giocatori non all'altezza e lui ha mollato.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Anch'io preferisco 1000 volte Mancini ad Allegri. Detto questo, io vorrei un ritorno di Didier.



Credo che sia ancora più impossibile di Lippi o Capello.


----------



## Marilson (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gigi Cagni no?!



ridateci Gigi Maifredi vi prego


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Luglio 2014)

Ammetto che nei primi minuti anch'io ero contento dell'addio di Conte.

Però a ripensarci...quando male stiamo messi per esultare delle "disgrazie" altrui? 
La priorità è il milan. Tanto più che la juve per noi è irraggiugibile pure se la danno in mano a ciccio graziani


----------



## sion (15 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> grazie, mi sono connessa adesso dopo aver sentito la notizia al tg1, non avevo visto che c'era già il comunicato con tanto di video.



e di che figurati...e' successo tutto da poco..su internet e' il marasma per ora


----------



## aleslash (15 Luglio 2014)

Marotta ha contattato Oronzo Canà, le mie fonti mi danno vicine le parti


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ridateci Gigi Maifredi vi prego



Nello staff di Conte c'è (c'era) Mauro Sandreani. Potrebbero affidare la panchina a lui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il favorito è Mancini *



Tanto anche se prendono Mancini ci perdono tanto comunque.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2014)

Mancini, sarebbe ben accolto dopo calciopoli


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Tanto anche se prendono Mancini ci perdono tanto comunque.




Poi Mancini è decisamente inviso all'ambiente juventino così come a quello milanista.
E' molto improbabile come scelta.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ammetto che nei primi minuti anch'io ero contento dell'addio di Conte.
> 
> Però a ripensarci...quando male stiamo messi per esultare delle "disgrazie" altrui?
> La priorità è il milan. Tanto più che la juve per noi è irraggiugibile pure se la danno in mano a ciccio graziani



E' anche per scherzarci su.  
Poi ci sono quelli che la prendono seriamente, ma quelli è meglio lasciarli perdere.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Strana questa notizia...Secondo me c'è sotto qualcosa di pesante!Sicuramente gli hanno chiesto di fare miracoli in Champions con giocatori non all'altezza e lui ha mollato.



Gli hanno detto che per fare un mercato importante bisogna cedere almeno uno tra Pogba e Vidal, senza escludere che a uno di questi poteva aggiungersi Marchisio.
Lui invece voleva rinforzi senza cessioni. L'anno scorso si era incazzato in una conferenza pubblica per le cessioni di Matri e Giaccherini, figuriamoci quindi quale sia stata la reazione nel sapere che un big della rosa deve per forza partire.

Secondo Marcello Chirico pare che Conte stava per venire alle mani con Marotta e forse Agnelli.


----------



## Marilson (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nello staff di Conte c'è (c'era) Mauro Sandreani. Potrebbero affidare la panchina a lui...



Mauro Sandreani


----------



## Morghot (15 Luglio 2014)

Grazie Gonte 

Allegri alla juve


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2014)

Notizia veramente agghiaggiande. Comunque tutto ciò non ha alcun senso, mi chiedo che diavolo possa essere successo per arrivare ad una simile decisione.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2014)

Vi prego prendete Allegri


----------



## AndrasWave (15 Luglio 2014)

Come rosa rimangono comunque di un altro livello, almeno in Italia.

Di sicuro hanno perso il miglior tecnico Italiano in circolazione dopo Ancelotti. Non ci sono dubbi su questo..


----------



## matteo (15 Luglio 2014)

Con la rosa che hanno arrivano almeno 3 anche con un mediocre in panchina e noi siamo lontanissimi.....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Luglio 2014)

Conte è antipatico ma ha carattere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2014)

Direi che per noi sarebbe ora di svegliarsi invece di traccheggiare e fare i barboni.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2014)

ma quanto godo.

ora leggo di certi utenti che conte ha sbagliato... ha fatto una brutta figura... insomma quando vendevano thiago e ibra a allegri tutti a dire che se era un uomo vero doveva andarsene sbattendo la porta.

questo l'ha fatto veramente.

dico la verita : un grande.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Luglio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ridateci Gigi Maifredi vi prego



gli è appena scaduto il contratto col brescia, è svincolato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Conte è uno che ci vorrebbe in nazionale. Metterebbe delle regole e magari convocherebbe gente meritevole. E poi parliamoci chiaro se Prandelli ha allenato lì, può starci benissimo anche Conte che viene da 3 scudetti di fila.



Io però al MOndiale voglio Ancelotti...dal 2016.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma quanto godo.
> 
> ora leggo di certi utenti che conte ha sbagliato... ha fatto una brutta figura... insomma quando vendevano thiago e ibra a allegri tutti a dire che se era un uomo vero doveva andarsene sbattendo la porta.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mancini, sarebbe ben accolto dopo calciopoli



Pensa se Marmotta lo annuncia alla piazza e i tifosi lo rispediscono indietro a calci come con Stankovic.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io però al MOndiale voglio Ancelotti...dal 2016.


Chi non lo vorrebbe, ma al momento lui rimane al Real.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Luglio 2014)

una cosa è certa, visto che il ritiro è appena iniziato il nuovo allenatore deve essere nominato molto presto

allegri sembra essere in pole secondo di marzio, anzi lo danno quasi certo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Chi non lo vorrebbe, ma al momento lui rimane al Real.



Apposta secondo me si dovrebbe mettere Mangia in modo da creare un gruppo con un gioco, per affidare poi la panchina a Carlo nel 2016. Tano quanto può rimanere a Madrid?


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Apposta secondo me si dovrebbe mettere Mangia in modo da creare un gruppo con un gioco, per affidare poi la panchina a Carlo nel 2016. Tano quanto può rimanere a Madrid?


Mangia? Ma per carità, a sto punto mi tenevo Prandelli.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

*C'è chi dice che Allegri sia in nettissimo vantaggio. Ad un passo. *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mangia? Ma per carità, a sto punto mi tenevo Prandelli.



Ma dai, in Under 21 non ha fatto male, ed è stato il primo a credere in El Shaarawy.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *C'è chi dice che Allegri sia in nettissimo vantaggio. Ad un passo. *



SPero proprio di no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma quanto godo.
> 
> ora leggo di certi utenti che conte ha sbagliato... ha fatto una brutta figura... insomma quando vendevano thiago e ibra a allegri tutti a dire che se era un uomo vero doveva andarsene sbattendo la porta.
> 
> ...



Esatto. Così si fa, vuoi top player e ti prendono Morata e Iturbe ma su...la prima squadra in Italia che prende uno scarto del Real Madrid.


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2014)

Anche la Gazzetta riporta che Iturbe alla Juve è fumata nera.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2014)

Dalla Francia si parla di Zidane. Ecco, quello sarebbe uno che mi farebbe paura. Ha il dna juventino, ma anche spirito vincente in campo europeo. E ha fatto un anno di praticantato con Ancelotti. 
Con Allegri invece si indeblirebbero moltissimo. In Italia resterebbero favoriti almeno al 90% (a meno di sconvolgimenti in sede di mercato), ma in Europa probabilmente direbbero addio ad ogni sogno di gloria...


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *C'è chi dice che Allegri sia in nettissimo vantaggio. Ad un passo. *



Lo stanno facendo...stanno riuscendo nell'impresa di farmi smettere di seguire il calcio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2014)

Alegher


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (15 Luglio 2014)

Senza parole, non tanto per la notizia, ma per i commenti sulla pagina ufficiale della Juve. Io me la prenderei con la società che non ha saputo tenerselo e crede di poterlo rimpiazzare facilmente. Sono d'accordo con Buffon che non sarà l'anno zero, ma con Conte i vari Chiellini,Bonucci e Asamoah (che non sono eccellenti) davano l'anima in campo. Quindi trovare un tecnico che sia in grado di tirare il meglio da un giocatore, è un'impresa ardua.
Resta sempre da scudetto, perché al momento nessuno si è rafforzato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2014)

Non so che dire, sul serio, un fulmine a ciel sereno. Ho sentito prima la notizia su Tgcom24. L'unica cosa che posso dire è che godo come un riccio, la Juventus al 100% l'anno prossimo non vincerà il campionato, adesso la favorita è la Roma ma occhio al Napoli, il ciuccio è molto più abituato all'impegno europeo rispetto alla lupa...


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Nel momento in cui annunceranno Allegri andrò subito a giocarmi lo scudetto alla Roma e il settimo posto della Juventus. Poi chiuderò col calcio, almeno per un po'...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui annunceranno Allegri andrò subito a giocarmi lo scudetto alla Roma e il settimo posto della Juventus. Poi chiuderò col calcio, almeno per un po'...


Su con la vita, noi da quanto dovremmo aver chiuso allora?


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su con la vita, noi da quanto dovremmo aver chiuso allora?



Il calcio è gioia e da speranza. Tornare a rodersi il fegato a causa di un settimo posto? No grazie. Preferisco non seguire (e non sarebbe la prima volta visto che feci lo stesso il giorno in cui alla Juve annunciarono DelNeri).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il calcio è gioia e da speranza. Tornare a rodersi il fegato a causa di un settimo posto? No grazie. Preferisco non seguire (e non sarebbe la prima volta visto che feci lo stesso il giorno in cui alla Juve annunciarono DelNeri).


Ti ripeto, noi ce lo rodiamo da anni, quindi


----------



## aleslash (16 Luglio 2014)

Allora, partiamo dal presupposto che Zidane,Spalletti e Capello sono nomi assolutamente impossibili, la Juventus ha bisogno di un allenatore adesso, per cui i nomi sono due: Allegri e Mancini, purtroppo il secondo non è benvoluto, mentre il primo è molto gradito dalla società bianconera.
Quindi Allegri è totalmente in pole


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il calcio è gioia e da speranza. Tornare a rodersi il fegato a causa di un settimo posto? No grazie. Preferisco non seguire (e non sarebbe la prima volta visto che feci lo stesso il giorno in cui alla Juve annunciarono DelNeri).



Mi fate tenerezza voi juventini caduti nella disperazione per la notizia delle dimissioni di Conte,a quanto pare sostituito dall'a noi arcinoto Allegri, e dell'eventuale cessione di qualche big.Vi posso capire,sia chiaro,ma noi milanisti,che abbiamo visto andare via Ancelotti e poi ad uno ad uno,inesorabilmente,tutti i tasselli fondamentali della squadra,che abbiamo una società che da anni non ha un progetto futuro sensato,che non investe sui giovani,che non ha soldi per il mercato nè una dirigenza unita e seria,che dovremmo dire? Siamo in queste condizioni da almeno 6 anni,a galleggiare in una situazione transitoria che non sa di carne nè di pesce,e ad oggi rimane la speranza ma ancora non se ne vede l'uscita.In pochissimo tempo la società ha distrutto, e sta continuando a farlo,il blasone del club più titolato al mondo,quello che ha vinto tutto,che incuteva rispetto e timore agli avversari,che era sinonimo di eleganza e serietà.Oggi siamo alla stregua di una provinciale,e noi tifosi abbiamo voglia di rinnovamento e riscatto,di ritornare ai posti di vertice che ci competono,ma siamo in mano ad una dirigenza che non sa neppure cosa fare nell'immediato mercato.Perciò,cari juventini,dopo 3 anni consecutivi di dominio,se per caso,e io non ne sono così convinta perchè avete ancora la rosa più forte del campionato,non doveste vincere di nuovo,direi che potreste benissimo anche accontentarvi.Perchè è vero che non è passato poi molto dai tempi della vostra B,ma dopo tutti questi scudetti vinti senza avere una vera rivale all'altezza forse vi siete un po' dimenticati che nel calcio si soffre anche.Non è mica solo gioia e speranza,come dici tu,è anche dispiacere e rammarico,ma è in quei momenti che non si molla!Credo che almeno mezzo forum qui abbia pensato di non seguire più il Milan negli ultimi tempi,ma non è la cosa migliore da fare,non serve a niente.Te lo dico con simpatia.  Scusate l'OT.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Conte ha lasciato nel momento che ha saputo che non ci sarebbero più stati favori arbitrali, cosa che ad Allegri va bene e ci è avvezzo. Sembra un piano per ditruggere la più forte della Serie A, dopo che fu fatta fuori prima l' Inter e poi il Milan, complici le relative dirigenze.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Luglio 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mi fate tenerezza voi juventini caduti nella disperazione per la notizia delle dimissioni di Conte,a quanto pare sostituito dall'a noi arcinoto Allegri, e dell'eventuale cessione di qualche big.Vi posso capire,sia chiaro,ma noi milanisti,che abbiamo visto andare via Ancelotti e poi ad uno ad uno,inesorabilmente,tutti i tasselli fondamentali della squadra,che abbiamo una società che da anni non ha un progetto futuro sensato,che non investe sui giovani,che non ha soldi per il mercato nè una dirigenza unita e seria,che dovremmo dire? Siamo in queste condizioni da almeno 6 anni,a galleggiare in una situazione transitoria che non sa di carne nè di pesce,e ad oggi rimane la speranza ma ancora non se ne vede l'uscita.In pochissimo tempo la società ha distrutto, e sta continuando a farlo,il blasone del club più titolato al mondo,quello che ha vinto tutto,che incuteva rispetto e timore agli avversari,che era sinonimo di eleganza e serietà.Oggi siamo alla stregua di una provinciale,e noi tifosi abbiamo voglia di rinnovamento e riscatto,di ritornare ai posti di vertice che ci competono,ma siamo in mano ad una dirigenza che non sa neppure cosa fare nell'immediato mercato.Perciò,cari juventini,dopo 3 anni consecutivi di dominio,se per caso,e io non ne sono così convinta perchè avete ancora la rosa più forte del campionato,non doveste vincere di nuovo,direi che potreste benissimo anche accontentarvi.Perchè è vero che non è passato poi molto dai tempi della vostra B,ma dopo tutti questi scudetti vinti senza avere una vera rivale all'altezza forse vi siete un po' dimenticati che nel calcio si soffre anche.Non è mica solo gioia e speranza,come dici tu,è anche dispiacere e rammarico,ma è in quei momenti che non si molla!Credo che almeno mezzo forum qui abbia pensato di non seguire più il Milan negli ultimi tempi,ma non è la cosa migliore da fare,non serve a niente.Te lo dico con simpatia.  Scusate l'OT.



Parole santa che condivido in pieno!


----------



## forzajuve (16 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me non puoi in italia vincere piu di 3 scudetti di fila...Conte l ha capito e se ne andato...Figc mafia


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Conte ha lasciato nel momento che ha saputo che non ci sarebbero più stati favori arbitrali, cosa che ad Allegri va bene e ci è avvezzo. Sembra un piano per ditruggere la più forte della Serie A, dopo che fu fatta fuori prima l' Inter e poi il Milan, complici le relative dirigenze.



immagina una cosa del genere e poi conte che arriva subito al milan al posto di seedorf...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

aspe fatemi capire una cosa , stamattina mi sveglio e leggo : conte dimissionario , iturbe alla roma , allegri + muntari forse alle juve , ma che diavolo sta succedendo ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Secondo me non puoi in italia vincere piu di 3 scudetti di fila...Conte l ha capito e se ne andato...Figc mafia


Gomblotto!


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Secondo me non puoi in italia vincere piu di 3 scudetti di fila...Conte l ha capito e se ne andato...Figc mafia



Poi c'era la Marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2014)

Mors tua, vita mea.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Poi c'era la Marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata.



Che poi anche se fosse, l'europa non esiste? Gomblotto anche li?


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che poi anche se fosse, l'europa non esiste? Gomblotto anche li?



Europa? Quel posto in cui la Juve non giocherà per un bel po' di stagioni?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

ma cronologicamente questa roccambolesca vicenda come si è sviluppata ? conte si è dimesso prima di iturbe alla roma o il mancato acquisto di iturbe ha spinto conte alle dimissioni ?


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma cronologicamente questa roccambolesca vicenda come si è sviluppata ? conte si è dimesso prima di iturbe alla roma o il mancato acquisto di iturbe ha spinto conte alle dimissioni ?



La seconda imho. Se Iturbe dal Sudamerica sbarca a Roma prima di sera significa che era già tutto fatto.
Lui voleva Sanchez o Cuadrado, visto che non si potevano prendere ha chiesto Iturbe, e nel momento in cui la società non ha preso manco l'argentino lui si è infuriato e gli ha sbattuto la porta in faccia.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Da qualche settimana avevo un dubbio che ora diventa quasi una certezza leggendo delle dimissioni di Conte: non è che fosse tutto deciso già a fine stagione e la società si sia voluta cautelare temendo potesse venire al Milan? Non so se avrebbe accettato, credo di no, ma l'anno scorso disse che non si sarebbe fatto alcun tipo di problema ad allenare il Milan o l'Inter, come è giusto che sia visto che è un allenatore, e secondo me l'idea di risollevare il Milan lo avrebbe stuzzicato non poco.
Io apprezzo Conte in questo caso: la società gli aveva promesso dei rinforzi, non sono arrivati e ha detto "arrivederci e grazie". Preferirei altri CT per la Nazionale (in primis Ancelotti o Mourinho, ma sono impossibili), ma tra tutti i nomi che sono stati fatti Conte mi andrebbe benissimo.
Se davvero la Juve venderà Vidal probabilmente gli equilibri del campionato rischieranno di essere stravolti. Si profila un campionato all'insegna dell'equilibrio, ma aspetterei a dare l'estrema unzione alla Juve per la lotta scudetto, anzi.



MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mi fate tenerezza voi juventini caduti nella disperazione per la notizia delle dimissioni di Conte,a quanto pare sostituito dall'a noi arcinoto Allegri, e dell'eventuale cessione di qualche big.Vi posso capire,sia chiaro,ma noi milanisti,che abbiamo visto andare via Ancelotti e poi ad uno ad uno,inesorabilmente,tutti i tasselli fondamentali della squadra,che abbiamo una società che da anni non ha un progetto futuro sensato,che non investe sui giovani,che non ha soldi per il mercato nè una dirigenza unita e seria,che dovremmo dire? Siamo in queste condizioni da almeno 6 anni,a galleggiare in una situazione transitoria che non sa di carne nè di pesce,e ad oggi rimane la speranza ma ancora non se ne vede l'uscita.In pochissimo tempo la società ha distrutto, e sta continuando a farlo,il blasone del club più titolato al mondo,quello che ha vinto tutto,che incuteva rispetto e timore agli avversari,che era sinonimo di eleganza e serietà.Oggi siamo alla stregua di una provinciale,e noi tifosi abbiamo voglia di rinnovamento e riscatto,di ritornare ai posti di vertice che ci competono,ma siamo in mano ad una dirigenza che non sa neppure cosa fare nell'immediato mercato.Perciò,cari juventini,dopo 3 anni consecutivi di dominio,se per caso,e io non ne sono così convinta perchè avete ancora la rosa più forte del campionato,non doveste vincere di nuovo,direi che potreste benissimo anche accontentarvi.Perchè è vero che non è passato poi molto dai tempi della vostra B,ma dopo tutti questi scudetti vinti senza avere una vera rivale all'altezza forse vi siete un po' dimenticati che nel calcio si soffre anche.Non è mica solo gioia e speranza,come dici tu,è anche dispiacere e rammarico,ma è in quei momenti che non si molla!Credo che almeno mezzo forum qui abbia pensato di non seguire più il Milan negli ultimi tempi,ma non è la cosa migliore da fare,non serve a niente.Te lo dico con simpatia.  Scusate l'OT.


Amen


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Da qualche settimana avevo un dubbio che ora diventa quasi una certezza leggendo delle dimissioni di Conte: non è che fosse tutto deciso già a fine stagione e la società si sia voluta cautelare temendo potesse venire al Milan? Non so se avrebbe accettato, credo di no, ma l'anno scorso disse che non si sarebbe fatto alcun tipo di problema ad allenare il Milan o l'Inter, come è giusto che sia visto che è un allenatore, e secondo me l'idea di risollevare il Milan lo avrebbe stuzzicato non poco.
> Io apprezzo Conte in questo caso: la società gli aveva promesso dei rinforzi, non sono arrivati e ha detto "arrivederci e grazie". Preferirei altri CT per la Nazionale (in primis Ancelotti o Mourinho, ma sono impossibili), ma tra tutti i nomi che sono stati fatti Conte mi andrebbe benissimo.
> Se davvero la Juve venderà Vidal probabilmente gli equilibri del campionato rischieranno di essere stravolti. Si profila un campionato all'insegna dell'equilibrio, ma aspetterei a dare l'estrema unzione alla Juve per la lotta scudetto, anzi.
> 
> ...



al milan ? conte ha mandato a quel paese la juve perchè non gli compravano i giocatori forti e forse gli vendono vidal , pensi sarebbe venuto in questo milan?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Luglio 2014)

Mi sto imaginando la reazioni dei giocatori della Juve quando ascoltano ad Allegri

' State perdendo 3-0? Non e un problema, tranquili, basta passare il turno'

'Dai, dai, dai'

I giocatori: 'Questo e matto'

Poi Pirlo di sicuro sara molto soddisfatto di ritrovare il suo allenatore preferito.


L'unica spiegazione per questa scelta della Juve sarrebbe che li sono ancora grati per il scudetto 11-12, perso in gran parte da Allegri in una partita di Coppa Italia.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> al milan ? conte ha mandato a quel paese la juve perchè non gli compravano i giocatori forti e forse gli vendono vidal , pensi sarebbe venuto in questo milan?



Non mi pare che sia stato contattato da grandi club esteri. Sarebbe rimasto senza panchina (a meno che non accetti la Nazionale).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che sia stato contattato da grandi club esteri. Sarebbe rimasto senza panchina (a meno che non accetti la Nazionale).



secondo me non c'è mai stato per i gobbi il pericolo di vedere conte al milan , semplicemente conte è consapevole che difficilmente vincerà il 4 scudetto di fila e cmq anche se ci fosse riuscito non avrebbe avuto gratificazione alcuna visto che l'ossesione bianconera è la coppa e con questa squadra ci sono poche possibilità di vincerla . A mio avviso , conte aveva avuto rassicurazioni circa l'acquisto di giocatori a lui graditi (lui voleva sanchez ma gli stava bene pure iturbe) però quando ha visto sfumare tutti gli obiettivi ha mandato la juve a quel paese e secondo me sotto a questa decisione c'è anche la probabile vendita di uno tra vidal e pogba


----------



## DOOOOD (16 Luglio 2014)

per me hanno fatto sto teatrino solo per la campagna abbonamenti.
A questo punto è lecito credere che fosse già dimissionario da fine campionato, se non da prima.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2014)

Il problema principale di Conte, che sfugge ai più, nonostante lui stesso l' abbia ribadito 100 volte è il seguente:

- Le aspettative

E' finito in un vortice in cui se non arrivi almeno ai quarti o semifinali di champions, la stagione "è quasi fallimentare".

Lui giustamente (da suo punto di vista) , non credendo di avere una squadra per cui arrivare nelle prime otto d' Europa sia una cosa dovuta, a questo gioco al massacro non ha voluto partecipare.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La seconda imho. Se Iturbe dal Sudamerica sbarca a Roma prima di sera significa che era già tutto fatto.
> Lui voleva Sanchez o Cuadrado, visto che non si potevano prendere ha chiesto Iturbe, e nel momento in cui la società non ha preso manco l'argentino lui si è infuriato e gli ha sbattuto la porta in faccia.



Credo anche io che sia andata così. Ha fatto bene


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> secondo me non c'è mai stato per i gobbi il pericolo di vedere conte al milan , semplicemente conte è consapevole che difficilmente vincerà il 4 scudetto di fila e cmq anche se ci fosse riuscito non avrebbe avuto gratificazione alcuna visto che l'ossesione bianconera è la coppa e con questa squadra ci sono poche possibilità di vincerla . A mio avviso , conte aveva avuto rassicurazioni circa l'acquisto di giocatori a lui graditi (lui voleva sanchez ma gli stava bene pure iturbe) però quando ha visto sfumare tutti gli obiettivi ha mandato la juve a quel paese e secondo me sotto a questa decisione c'è anche la probabile vendita di uno tra vidal e pogba


Questo è certo.
Però se non avesse ricevuto proposte interessanti dall'estero, se il Milan lo avesse contattato secondo me ci avrebbe pensato eccome.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questo è certo.
> Però se non avesse ricevuto proposte interessanti dall'estero, se il Milan lo avesse contattato secondo me ci avrebbe pensato eccome.



ci avrebbe pensato però l'idea gli sarebbe passata di mente dopo aver dialogato con galliani circa il mercato


----------



## runner (16 Luglio 2014)

Hahahaa..........che vi avevo detto che conte sarebbe andato via dalla giuve per la nazionale?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2014)

Conte è stato scorretto, la scusa del mercato non regge, la verità è che aveva una paura matta di fallire, ed essendosi nel frattempo liberata la panchina della nazionale ha colto l'occasione al volo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema principale di Conte, che sfugge ai più, nonostante lui stesso l' abbia ribadito 100 volte è il seguente:
> 
> - Le aspettative
> 
> ...



Con questa smania di seguire le aspettative sei destinato solo a dei mini-cicli, e ad implodere. Come lo fu l' Inter del triplete.
Indica mancanza di umiltà, e una predisposizione al catastrofismo, una cultura troppo umorale avrà sempre alti e bassi quindi due-tre annate euforiche seguite da annate depressive.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

Conte andandosene ha praticamente ammesso che la sua Juve era una squadra di m... destinata a vincere solo in Italia grazie ad aiuti e campionato scarso e che in Europa avrebbe continuato a far figure di m... a destra e a sinistra 

vuole vincere la Champions? si si aspetta e spera che Real, Bayern e Farsa ti vengono a cercare


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Conte andandosene ha praticamente ammesso che la sua Juve era una squadra di m... destinata a vincere solo in Italia grazie ad aiuti e campionato scarso e che in Europa avrebbe continuato a far figure di m... a destra e a sinistra
> 
> vuole vincere la Champions? si si aspetta e spera che Real, Bayern e Farsa ti vengono a cercare





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Con questa smania di seguire le aspettative sei destinato solo a dei mini-cicli, e ad implodere. Come lo fu l' Inter del triplete.
> Indica mancanza di umiltà, e una predisposizione al catastrofismo, una cultura troppo umorale avrà sempre alti e bassi quindi due-tre annate euforiche seguite da annate depressive.



Aggiungerei il fatto che quest' anno è quasi "obbligato" a giocare a 4 dietro, e con Chiellini e Bonucci centrali, sei destinato alla rovina.

E comunque, tranquilli che Conte sa già dove andare.

Uno come lui che ogni anno ha chiesto l' aumento, secondo voi rinuncia a 3-4 milioni quest' anno? che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Conte è stato scorretto, la scusa del mercato non regge, la verità è che aveva una paura matta di fallire



il peggiore dei conigli, come ho letto da qualche parte è "un bambino permaloso"

atletico madrid e borussia dortmund negli ultimi due anni hanno dato via gente come falcao, diego costa, gotze, lewandowski... i loro allenatori si sono dimessi?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il peggiore dei conigli, come ho letto da qualche parte è "un bambino permaloso"
> 
> atletico madrid e borussia dortmund negli ultimi due anni hanno dato via gente come falcao, diego costa, gotze, lewandowski... i loro allenatori si sono dimessi?


Non regge il confronto. 
Atletico Madrid quest'anno sta rinvestendo tanti soldi. Hanno preso Madzkuci a 22, un portiere a 16 mln e non è finita

Il Dortmund l'anno scorso ha preso mikuciti a 30 , abumayang 15, papastompulos 15, Immobile a 22

Cioè non è che gli hanno venduto Felipe luis, Costa, Gotze lewandosky e non potevano spendere cifre "folli"


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non regge il confronto.
> Atletico Madrid quest'anno sta rinvestendo tanti soldi. Hanno preso Madzkuci a 22, un portiere a 16 mln e non è finita
> 
> Il Dortmund l'anno scorso ha preso mikuciti a 30 , abumayang 15, papastompulos 15, Immobile a 22
> ...



Però l'anno scorso gli sono arrivati Tevez e Llorente senza cedere nessun titolare. "Se non mi prendete questo me ne vado" è più che altro una goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.

Edit:
Secondo me ha annusato che la juve _non deve _ vincere nulla per un pò. Lo stesso Marotta può aver agito su ordine della proprietà, che fa parte del Bilderberg e lavorano in concerto in uno scenario internazionale dove una juve vincente e italiana non è ben vista.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Però l'anno scorso gli sono arrivati Tevez e Llorente senza cedere nessun titolare. "Se non mi prendete questo me ne vado" è più una goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.



Tevez è arrivato perché è stato ceduto Matri. Llorente a 0.


----------



## rossovero (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Però l'anno scorso gli sono arrivati Tevez e Llorente senza cedere nessun titolare. "Se non mi prendete questo me ne vado" è più che altro una goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.
> 
> Edit:
> Secondo me ha annusato che la juve _non deve _ vincere nulla per un pò. Lo stesso Marotta può aver agito su ordine della proprietà, che fa parte del Bilderberg e lavorano in concerto in uno scenario internazionale *dove una juve vincente e italiana non è ben vista.*



Ma per quale ragione?


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2014)

Grazie Andonio Gonde, mi hai rallegrato il periodo


----------



## DannySa (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Però l'anno scorso gli sono arrivati Tevez e Llorente senza cedere nessun titolare. "Se non mi prendete questo me ne vado" è più che altro una goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.
> 
> Edit:
> Secondo me ha annusato che la juve _non deve _ vincere nulla per un pò. Lo stesso Marotta può aver agito su ordine della proprietà, che fa parte del Bilderberg e lavorano in concerto in uno scenario internazionale dove una juve vincente e italiana non è ben vista.



Sarà colpa di Blatter e Platini che stanno mettendo in atto un complotto antijuve e anti nazionale italiana...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Luglio 2014)

non mi aspettavo le sue dimissioni.. La juve con questo ha perso il campionato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ma per quale ragione?





DannySa ha scritto:


> Sarà colpa di Blatter e Platini che stanno mettendo in atto un complotto antijuve e anti nazionale italiana...



Terzomondizzazione dell' Italia. Il prossimo campionato se lo giocano Roma e Napoli. Allegri pare sia della stessa etnia degli Elkann tra l'altro.


----------



## rossovero (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Terzomondizzazione dell' Italia. Il prossimo campionato se lo giocano Roma e Napoli. Allegri pare sia della stessa etnia degli Elkann tra l'altro.



Cioè ebreo? Da parte di madre o di padre? Perchè nel secondo caso, per gli ebrei, non sei ebreo. Ma la fonte?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Cioè ebreo? Da parte di madre o di padre? Perchè nel secondo caso, per gli ebrei, non sei ebreo. Ma la fonte?



Fosse per etnia sì, ma puoi sceglierla come tua religione cmq rimanendo un gentile. Ho scritto "pare" appunto perchè sono dicerie dette da juventini, non ho nessuna fonte certa. Certo stupisce che ad Elkann e Agnelli devono tutto, e poi saltano fuori con ste battute "no a quell' eb.... "


----------



## rossovero (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Fosse per etnia sì, ma puoi sceglierla come tua religione cmq rimanendo un gentile. Ho scritto "pare" appunto perchè sono dicerie dette da juventini, non ho nessuna fonte certa. Certo stupisce che ad Elkann e Agnelli devono tutto, e poi saltano fuori con ste battute "no a quell' eb.... "



Forse perchè Livorno è una delle città italiane con una delle più grosse e storiche comunità ebraiche d'Italia. Come Torino, tra l'altro.


----------



## Aldo (16 Luglio 2014)

La paura di perdere il campionato, e di fare schifo come al solito in C.L. ha preferito non giocarlo per niente, adesso andrà a fare il CT è non potrà perdere per i prossimi due anni. Guferà la juve cosi i tifosi juventini lo acclameranno in questi due anni. Poi perderà l 'europeo


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il peggiore dei conigli, come ho letto da qualche parte è "un bambino permaloso"
> 
> atletico madrid e borussia dortmund negli ultimi due anni hanno dato via gente come falcao, diego costa, gotze, lewandowski... i loro allenatori si sono dimessi?



a l'atletico e al borussia non chiedono di vincere tutte le competizione che giocano.

alla juve, giustamente si.

e poi e un discorso di progetto... la volonta di migliorare la squadra... se non vuoi/puoi migliorare allora e giusto andarsene... sopratutto se prima avevano fatto promesse non mantenute.

preferisco uno che fa cosi piutosto che uno troppo aziendalista che chiede un esterno destro e si fa comprare un terzino sinistro per dire.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Luglio 2014)

mi sembra tutto molto strano.Dopo le dichiarazioni di conte nell'ultimo match di campionato ero convinto andasse via,ma poi ci fu quell'annuncio su twitter dove entrambe le parti annunciavano che sarebbe stato quantomeno rispettato il contratto in scadenza 2015,boh... non credo convenga nemmeno a lui lasciare la juve,avrebbe vinto in scioltezza il quarto campionato di fila e poi non è che abbia ste grandi offerte in giro(nemmeno simeone ha fatto il salto in un top club,dopo il lavoro mostruoso svolto nell'atletico,figuriamoci lui che in europa ha sempre fatto malissimo),c'è la panchina della nazionale libera,ma per un allenatore così ambizioso e di soli 44 anni mi sembra un po' presto,anche perchè andrebbe ad iniziare un progetto lungo almeno 4 anni,da qui fino al mondiale russo del 2018.Davvero non capisco...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Luglio 2014)

Se accetta la Nazionale è forse perchè ha voglia di tirare il fiato dopo tante stagioni al massimo, magari ha mollato per il rischio di un esaurimento, che tra l'altro può dare spiacevoli conseguenze alla capigliatura.


----------

